# Bachmann EM1 2-8-8-4 Yellowstone loco



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Has anyone on this forum purchased a Spectrum's new N scale EM1 2-8-8-4 locomotive?If so,I'd like their comments on the item,please.

I've had less than satisfying Bachmann locos in the past and their products didn't enjoy a very good reputation overall but nonetheless they did have an occasional success story like the N scale 2-8-0.

May be I'm wrong but have a feeling that Bachmann have much better products lately.This loco looks great and would fit very nice with my roster.Thanks for any comment.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I purchased one when they first came out. Fresh out of the box it pulled 33 cars on flat track at a creep. I didn't get to test exactly how much it will pull as it was switched out with another engine. I have run it at several shows, always at very slow speeds and have had absolutely no problems with it. I also own a Spectrum H4 Mallet. It runs very well too but not as well as the EM-1. The Mallet runs better since I put some Bullfrog Snot on a couple of the drivers. I have run it at several shows and it runs well too.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Well...I've purchased one finally.I should get it in about two weeks...just can't wait.Next thing I'll check if I can fit a TSU 4664N in the pretty large tender...this would be great...


----------



## SoCalRailfan (Feb 23, 2014)

Whenever I read about, or hear about Bachman, I must confess that I roll my eyes. However, I must also confess that that company knows how to keep coming back and that's what's necessary to succeed in this kind of industry. I too, have had significantly less-than-satisfactory experience with Bachman. But, that was a while back (ten years.)

I've been contemplating possibly getting a Bachman steamer or two, simply because they actually offer a good variety of models and, equally important, road names. 

Athearn, only offers a couple Union Pacific Challengers and one Denver & Rio Grande West challenger for N scale. Atlas only has a couple of Moguls and only for a couple of road names. (I happen to LOVE Mogul steam locomotives and wish there were more available, with some of the road names that I was hoping to have on my layout.)

I've seen more variety and availability with Bachman, that I just don't see with other manufacturers. Whether for steam or diesel. 


But, that's just my clumsy, semi-informed opinion, though.


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

Their Spectrum line is supposed to be a lot better than their older stuff. But I have a non-Spectrum 0-6-0 switcher that really runs great for a Bachmann.


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

Just saw a photo of that Yellowstone, what a gorgeous super-detailed monster locomotive ! Drooooool..... Droooooool....


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

SoCalRailfan said:


> I've seen more variety and availability with Bachman, that I just don't see with other manufacturers. Whether for steam or diesel.
> But, that's just my clumsy, semi-informed opinion, though.



They certainly do seem to be making most of the American prototype steam locos on the market these days ! Nobody else makes near as many types as Bachmann....


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have two Spectrum EM-1 2-8-8-4's and each one can pull 60 cars on level track. I installed a ESU Micro Select Lok-Sound decoder and a Zimo cube speaker in each locomotive.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The Bachmann Spectrum is good stuff. Runs smooth and can really pull.


----------

